# 4th of July Plans?



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

What kind of fun activities do you have planned for the 4th?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I've got friends coming over tonight-- we did a group buy on fireworks and I am the one outside city limits so we are significantly less regulated. I just got done with the mow and trim and will soon be putting down some Tempo to keep the bugs off of us.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Pork butt for pulled pork and lots of fireworks!!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Happy 4th!

I usually gather in the driveway with some neighbors. We get 3 very visible shows. Good times!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Watching the Nathan's Hot Dog eating contest!!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I threw some tri-tips on the Kamado Joe before heading to church this morning. I'm cooking them to ~200°F, brisket style.

We're spending the rest of the day with family and shooting some fireworks later tonight. Playing golf tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Sounds like good times all around. I tend to avoid fireworks.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Ware said:


> I threw some tri-tips on the Kamado Joe before heading to church this morning. I'm cooking them to ~200°F, brisket style.
> 
> We're spending the rest of the day with family and shooting some fireworks later tonight. Playing golf tomorrow morning.


I LOVE tri tip!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> I LOVE tri tip!!


Yeah me too. It's a versatile cut. I like to smoke them like a brisket. I almost prefer them to brisket - the texture is very similar, there is no trimming waste, and they cook in a fraction of the time.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE tri tip!!
> ...


You probably are old enough to remember this as I am, but Brisket used to be dirt cheap before the "smoking meat" craze went viral. It's definitely not one of the finer cuts of beef and the price used to reflect that.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is a video of a brisket style tri-tip for anyone interested:

https://youtu.be/aeE8LO1AGKk


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> You probably are old enough to remember this as I am, but Brisket used to be dirt cheap before the "smoking meat" craze went viral. It's definitely not one of the finer cuts of beef and the price used to reflect that.


Being Jewish, I certainly remember when brisket was cheaper and most people knew little about it. One of my favourite to serve on Shabbat.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Went to a party and yes, it had an adult slip and slide. 

Also went to go see Tom Segura 😏


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Dono1183 looks like a fun time.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Grizzly Adam said:


> I've got friends coming over tonight-- we did a group buy on fireworks and I am the one outside city limits so we are significantly less regulated. I just got done with the mow and trim and will soon be putting down some Tempo to keep the bugs off of us.


We do similar, the neighborhood (of almost 200 homes) donates and our resident pyro hits up the fireworks stores in the spring. Much bigger/better show, no traffic, orders of magnitude safer than a fireworks free-for-all in the community parking lot. We are also outside of city limits, although many cities here waive noise ordinances and such on the 4th. :thumbup:


----------

